

Slider.js: Slideshows with jQuery, CSS Transitions and Canvas - gren
http://greweb.fr/slider/

======
spython
His flexible-nav jquery library he is using on the demo page looks actually
more interesting than the slider.js itself - <http://demo.greweb.fr/flexible-
nav/>

~~~
hmigneron
Reminded me of the navigation on a javascript documentation website posted a
little while ago : <http://bonsaiden.github.com/JavaScript-Garden/>

I am seeing more and more of these all over the place and I think they are
great for long pages! Would love to see more of them instead of table of
contents on documentation websites (for example, using something similar on a
site like the HTML5 spec : <http://www.w3.org/TR/html5/> would make the
navigation a lot more efficient)

------
hackDaily
Very nice! There are a lot of rotator plugins out there, but yours seems very
complete and robust. I will definitely be using this in future projects since
our clients always want more fancy sliders. Thanks again!

~~~
brlewis
What business are your clients in? I tend to think of slideshow transitions as
something users find enjoyable only for a very short time. (I run a
photosharing site -- <http://ourdoings.com/> \-- where I recently redid the
slideshow to use photoswipe, which works well on touch devices but does not do
fancy transitions.)

~~~
hackDaily
Our clients are typically churches and small business who like to have banners
on their home pages. There's always something "featured" that they want to
show off.

~~~
brlewis
That use case makes sense to me -- a quick attention-getter.

------
xbryanx
Bummer, the images display not at all with JavaScript turned off and there's
no way to link to a specific image. Degrade gracefully y'all.

~~~
wavephorm
Are you really demanding that the author of an open source javascript project
to supply non-javascript code to make your website backwards compatible?
You've gotta be kidding me.

That's not his responsibilty at all. Try contributing to an open source
project instead of complaining.

~~~
xbryanx
Yep, I absolutely expect that. Especially on the example page.

~~~
gren
Problem solved:

It's very easy to handle a Javascript fallback for Slider.js: Instead of
having an empty container in which your slider will be templated, put the
content for the non-javascript into it.

That's it ;) Just because the Slider Javascript will empty the content of it
;)

(Side thought: maybe I'm wrong, but in 2011, are we still need a JS
backwards?)

------
sudonim
As a ux / design type person, I'm turned off by the design of the prev, next
and slide selectors.

I know that's not the main purpose of the JS library, however, I'd spend a
little time making it look pretty:

Here are some ideas: <http://dribbble.com/search?q=slideshow>

Great work though so far!

~~~
gren
Thanks for your ideas! The slider engine is here, you are free to style it :)

------
josscrowcroft
This is just great, huge potential, looking forward to giving it a try.
Congrats to author!

